
Cycles of Optimism and Pessimism - panic
https://gopher.floodgap.com/gopher/gw.lite?gopher://zaibatsu.circumlunar.space/0/~solderpunk/phlog/cycles-of-optimism-and-pessimism.txt
======
askafriend
Meh, I think this sentiment is quite boring.

Integrating new technology into society is always painful. It's supposed to
be. I'm sure we'll figure out our relationship with smartphones and social
media. People made the same arguments about Radio and TV. There was a period
where we overdid it, but now the trend seems to be that we're pulling back and
reassessing. It's a normal part of society's evolution.

In the long run, I'm always an optimist.

~~~
doesnt_know
We uh, didn't really "figure out" anything.

One part of radio was replaced with TV, the other I guess morphed into
streaming services which provide access to practically all music at all times.
TV was replaced by streaming services which have original content created
under the assumption it will be binge watched and app behavior and interfaces
that are specifically designed to keep you in your seat.

Social media and video game companies literally hire psychologist's to find
ways to abuse human nature/evolution in order to keep you stuck in their apps.

Most people are just cruising through life like they are hooked up to an IV of
dopamine.

